# Illinois Attorney General Files Suit versus 7 Storm Chaser Contractors



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

*Illinois Attorney General Files Suit v. 7 Storm Chaser Contractors* 
It sounds like a good start.

Ed



http://www.illinoisattorneygeneral.gov/pressroom/2009_04/20090416.html 

April 16, 2009

MADIGAN SUES SEVEN ILLINOIS HOME REPAIR CONTRACTORS

Attorney General Urges Consumers to Be Aware of Potential Fraud During Spring Home Repair Season

Chicago — Attorney General Lisa Madigan today urged consumers to use caution when choosing home repair and remodeling contractors during the spring remodeling season as she announced seven lawsuits filed against home repair businesses, alleging they defrauded Illinois consumers of more than $476,000 in down payments by performing substandard work or no work at all.

“Home repair, remodeling and construction complaints consistently rank among the top that my office’s Consumer Fraud Bureau receives each year, especially during the warmer months,” Madigan said. “Consumers need to make sure to ask questions before choosing a contractor so that they can avoid the types of companies we have sued today.”

Madigan filed five lawsuits in Cook County against the following defendants:

Boss Construction, Inc., a New Lenox, Ill., based company that sells and installs gutters, downspouts, roofing, siding, doors and windows, and its President Steven R. Smith,

Alpine Glass & Window Co., a Wilmette, Ill.-based window and door installation company, and its President Carol L. Bernahl,

John M. Burow, doing business as John’s Home Repair, a Willow Springs, Ill.-based home repair service,

Shane Rasmussen and Paul Haley of 123 General Construction, Inc., a Frankfort-based remodeling company,

American Dream General Construction Company, based in Berwyn, Ill., and its President Carlos Villalvazo.

Madigan also filed a lawsuit in Bureau County against Charles Templeton of Templeton Construction, a Peru, Ill.-based home improvement firm, and in McHenry County, the Attorney General filed a lawsuit against Steven Tatgenhorst and his companies Precision Roofing & Restoration, Inc., based in Algonquin, Ill., and Xteriors, Incorporated of Crystal Lake, Ill. 

The complaints allege that the defendants violated the Consumer Fraud and Deceptive Business Practices Act and the Home Repair and Remodeling Act by accepting thousands of dollars in down payments from consumers, but either performing substandard or incomplete work or, in some cases, failing to perform any work at all.

In each suit, the Attorney General is asking the court to permanently enjoin the defendants from engaging in the home repair trade in Illinois. Madigan is also seeking to have the defendants pay restitution to consumers, a civil penalty of $50,000 per defendant, additional penalties of $50,000 for each act committed with intent to defraud and an additional $10,000 for each act committed against a senior citizen, and costs.

With the start of spring, many homeowners are considering necessary repair projects around their homes. Madigan reminded consumers that the best way to avoid home repair fraud is to request and then check references provided by contractors or deal only with companies and individuals who have done work for friends or neighbors.

Consumers can find home repair and remodeling tips and other information on Madigan’s Web site by going to www.illinoisattorneygeneral.gov and clicking on “Consumer.” Consumers also can obtain more information on how to guard against home repair fraud by calling the Attorney General’s Consumer Fraud Hotline at the following numbers:

Chicago 1-800-386-5438
Springfield 1-800-243-0618
Carbondale 1-800-243-0607

Assistant Attorneys General Kimberly Slider, Junko Minami, Janice Parker, Joshua Orenstein and Elizabeth Phalen are handling these cases for Attorney General Madigan's Consumer Fraud Bureau. 
__________________
Please Stay Tuned For A Very Important Message From Our Sponsor
http://www.rightwayroofingcompany.com/ www.rightwayroofingcompany.com
Roof Estimates, Roof Repairs, Roofers, Roof Leak Help, Elgin, Carpentersville, East Dundee, West Dundee, Sleepy Hollow, Algonquin, South Elgin, Huntley, Lake In The Hills, Illinois


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

There is a boss construction in a brand new mall right down the street from me in Northbrook. I have never seen their trucks, never had a customer tell me I was up against boss, and had someone tell me last week that they went out of business. I wonder if it's the same boss. 

Alpine windows is also right down the street from me in Wilmette. I've never really heard anything about them good or bad... I guess now I'm hearing bad things. 


The consumers will probably never see a dime of their money, but good for the attorney general. She did this same thing back in 2001-2002 after the storm chasers hit the area hard. That's when the laws and codes all changed.


----------



## Broken_Roofer (May 20, 2009)

I just noticed Precision at the new opening for bco in Wauconda - I thought it quite odd that they were still around.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya kjnow how it goes, One day XYZ roofing, next day XYZ exteriors.


----------



## Boss Roofing (Mar 30, 2011)

*No i am not boss roofing and sheetmetal from new lenox, IL*

I am not that contractor. my name is Brick Boss from Rock Falls, IL my company name is Boss roofing-siding experts check me out on the bbb.org i have been in business for 6 years and have nothing to do with that company in chicago i live 3 hours away from chicago and hey grumpy and ed the roofer why are you guys afraid to post the name of the company you represent. my trucks are all orange and white so you would know if you seen me in town thanks have a nice day


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

Boss Roofing said:


> I am not that contractor. my name is Brick Boss from Rock Falls, IL my company name is Boss roofing-siding experts check me out on the bbb.org i have been in business for 6 years and have nothing to do with that company in chicago i live 3 hours away from chicago and hey grumpy and ed the roofer why are you guys afraid to post the name of the company you represent. my trucks are all orange and white so you would know if you seen me in town thanks have a nice day


 i don't know "brick," kinda seems hard for me to believe you. why did you delete your other 2 posts? seems like you got something to hide. i worked for a professional thief and now have a good nose for it. both grumpy and ed have have links to their companies on every post. you and jack are still up to the same tricks it seems.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Boss Roofing said:


> hey grumpy and ed the roofer why are you guys afraid to post the name of the company you represent.


 Have you seen our signatures? LOL


Maybe you are legit, I hope you are. Our trade needs more legit contractors. However, you can understand our hesitation to help a possible scam artist. Not to say that you are, but your company name is similiar to one. Like Ansel with the name Affordable Roofing in the Fox River area. While Ansel runs a legitimate company and has a good reputation, he by far may have the worst name in the state of IL because of the other Affordable Roofing in Northbrook.

Furthermore I really really hate the whole storm chasing thing, which instantly leaves a foul taste in my mouth when someone comes to a forum asking about insurance agreements etc... It instantly puts me on the defensive. So I hope that explains why I didn't roll out the red carpet for you.

According to the IL Department of Financial and Professional regulation, www.ildfpr.com , Boss Roofing & Sheetmetal and Boss Roofing Siding are not the same company and Boss Roofing Siding does have a current license as of 2008, a year before Boss Roofing & Sheetmetal's license expired. So welcome to the forum.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> Have you seen our signatures? LOL
> 
> 
> Affordable Roofing Affordable Roofing


 
That made me chuckle when it was questioned about your hide and seek tactic.

Also I respect names for companies but is roofing really affordable?


----------



## Boss Roofing (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Boss Roofing (Mar 30, 2011)

jjshaggy said:


> i don't know "brick," kinda seems hard for me to believe you. why did you delete your other 2 posts? seems like you got something to hide. i worked for a professional thief and now have a good nose for it. both grumpy and ed have have links to their companies on every post. you and jack are still up to the same tricks it seems.


 i deleted my post becouse i no longer needed the information thanks


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow the Storm chasers are here in my area f---ing things up for us Reputable local roofers and homeowner are still signing with them. My job is to make sure customers know that I am here to put their Roof on the right way using the best products and that I will be here for them in the unlikely event of a warranty issue.

charlotte nc roofing company | fort mill sc roofing contractor | gastonia nc roofing
roofers in charlotte nc | roofing company in fort mill sc | gastonia roofing contractor


----------



## kimboy (Apr 29, 2011)

That made me chuckle when it was questioned about your hide and seek tactic.

Also I respect names for companies but is roofing really affordable?


----------

